# duracell batteries.



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

Duracell batteries seem to work well and last well, but if they do get discharged, they seem to leak and cause corrosion while cheap no name batteries in the same device didn't leak. I don't know for sure that the cheap no names are less prone to leaking during a discharge situation, but I have some led lights, that take 3 batteries each, they all (common remote off/ on switch) got discharged. I had replaced one of the duracells with a no name that came with something, because I lost one of the duracells during set up. the duracells had a 2017 stale date, the light that had the no name in it had 2 corroded/ duracells, the no name battery did not corrode. the lights seem to have either been left on of something triggered the on signal. Has anyone else had a brand specific battery issue ??


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Your problem could be two different batteries. I saw a flashlight blow up because it has two batteries, probably duracells, and one rechargeable. the difference in voltage caused the regular batteries to give off hydrogen. When the flashlight was dropped a spark set everything off.

Mixing batteries of different style, brand, or state of charge is a poor practice.


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

I've never had too many problems with Duracell batteries, on the other hand I have given up on Eveready batteries due to so many that leaked and ruined the things they were in. I even called the Eveready customer service department and they just tried to tell me how great they were and sent me a coupon for a small replacement package of batteries, I don't think I used it. I've had Duracell batteries stored in our motor home that have lasted a long time and when used gave great service time.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

We only use Duracell, they seem to last longer for us. Energizer didn't seem to fit well in some of our scuba diving equipment. I will buy another brand if I get a really good deal though. With all the electronic toys, we go through a lot of batteries around here.


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

tsrwivey said:


> We only use Duracell, they seem to last longer for us. Energizer didn't seem to fit well in some of our scuba diving equipment. I will buy another brand if I get a really good deal though. With all the electronic toys, we go through a lot of batteries around here.


Scuba equipment is the best test of anything. Take a piece of gear 80 feet underwater and then bash it on a rock. If it survives that it is pretty good stuff.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

While I agree with the mixing state of charge batteries, out of 4 new led lights, that came packaged with 3 duracells each, all of the leakers were Duracell. The batteries were all new. (I lost one Duracell when opening the packages and replaced it with the no name, but all of the lights had at least one leaky battery) As to shelf life before use I have to agree that duracells keep very well,


----------



## bacpacker (Jul 15, 2011)

I just had a safety class on batteries this week (we use a wide range of voltage and types at work). One of the instructors made the point t not to mix and match batteries ever! There are multiple issues that can occur up to and including exploison and fire. Not worth the risk IMO.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I buy, use and store Rayovac Ultra Pro (AA, AAA, 9V, C, D, etc.). They are reasonably priced in bulk packs, come in fairly durable plastic boxes and seem to have an excellent shelf life. No issues with leakage or corrosion in about 8-9 years of using them. Plus I am not paying for little bunny's beating drums, Superbowl ads and other marketing ploys.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Tirediron said:


> While I agree with the mixing state of charge batteries, out of 4 new led lights, that came packaged with 3 duracells each, all of the leakers were Duracell. The batteries were all new. (I lost one Duracell when opening the packages and replaced it with the no name, but all of the lights had at least one leaky battery) As to shelf life before use I have to agree that duracells keep very well,


It could just be a bad batch, it happens to every manufacturer. That batch wound up getting packaged with your lights.

It might also be your lights. A couple of years ago I purchases some flashlights at a great price, or so I thought. The second time I go use the light the batteries are dead. I replace the batteries with new Duracell and the next time I want to use the lights the batteries are dead. Three LED flashlights packaged with Duracell and all had the same problem. The flashlights would drain the battery. A totally dead battery will leak and any brand is susceptible. I try not to buy anything from China but sometimes I forget to look.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

The only rule I live by is don't mix regular batteries with rechargeable batteries, that's it. In the last 10 years, I have not had a battery leak and I have never had a battery blow up.

I bulk store all sizes of batteries and all brands of batteries. I'm not a fan of Duracell because of an apparent lack of lifespan while in use. I prefer Ray-O-Vac brand.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

*Ironically...*

The very BEST luck I have ever had with batteries not leaking has been Duracell, followed by Energizer, and then a Dollar General alkaline (that they no longer make).

The VERY WORST EVER batteries I have had problems with leaking, sometimes in as little as 6 months of storage, has been Rayovac Ultra Pro. 
Sorry, Sentry


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

That's really bizarre. I started using Royovac Ultra Pro exclusively because that is the brand my entire police department uses for lights, audio recorders, PBT's and numerous other battery powered devices. We go through about 20-25 cases of batteries a year in my district and never had any issues. We only purchase batteries once a year and often times they will sit on a shelf for as long as 18 months. Never had one leak.


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

LincTex said:


> *Ironically...*
> 
> The very BEST luck I have ever had with batteries not leaking has been Duracell, followed by Energizer, and then a Dollar General alkaline (that they no longer make).
> 
> ...


I've not had good luck with Rayovac either. I've had some really good batteries from Panasonic but we generally get Duracell because Costco has good sales on them on a regular basis.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

I buy duracells from Costco also, but if the Costco brand is in the size we need we get those, they are a really good value. I think that the lights that these batteries are in get switched on by stray signals or something,


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

Tirediron said:


> I buy duracells from Costco also, but if the Costco brand is in the size we need we get those, they are a really good value. I think that the lights that these batteries are in get switched on by stray signals or something,


I have a few flashlights that have the Cree LED's and I think that the switch which gives low, high and strobe may have a slight current draw even in off because the batteries don't last very long, they run on AAA's, it would be nice if they were bigger. About the only place AAA's seem to last a long time is in remote controls.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Viking said:


> I have a few flashlights that have the Cree LED's and I think ...may have a slight current draw even in off because the batteries don't last very long, .


I have a few that use AAA's that do the same thing. I just leave them empty until needed.

The "next size bigger" of the same kind of CREE flashlight uses rechargeable 18650 Li-Ion batteries, and that is the standard I have switched over to predominantly.


----------



## labotomi (Feb 14, 2010)

LincTex said:


> I have a few that use AAA's that do the same thing. I just leave them empty until needed.
> 
> The "next size bigger" of the same kind of CREE flashlight uses rechargeable 18650 Li-Ion batteries, and that is the standard I have switched over to predominantly.


I'm going with 14500 batteries because they will also accept AA size.

I do have several 18650 flashlights and love the runtime I get from the batteries. There just not as versatile with regard to alternative sizes


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

labotomi said:


> I'm going with 14500 batteries because they will also accept AA size.


I'm not sure what you mean... they may be similar in size, but a 14500 is 3.7 volts, not 1.5 like a AA Alkaline battery, or 1.2 like a Ni-Cd or Ni-mH AA.

Not all LED flashlights will be able to handle the increased voltage if the heatsink of the driver isn't large enough.


----------



## labotomi (Feb 14, 2010)

LincTex said:


> I'm not sure what you mean... they may be similar in size, but a 14500 is 3.7 volts, not 1.5 like a AA Alkaline battery, or 1.2 like a Ni-Cd or Ni-mH AA.
> 
> Not all LED flashlights will be able to handle the increased voltage if the heatsink of the driver isn't large enough.


The flashlights I have are designed for 14500 batteries but will also work with AA batteries. I didn't mean to imply they were interchangeable in general with AA batteries.


----------



## labotomi (Feb 14, 2010)

Didn't mean to double post


----------

